# Quick update - been to docs!



## schnozzles (Sep 15, 2009)

Went to the doctors yesterday, with my lovely DW. Got called in straight away, and to our initial horror it was an older doctor. I know we of all people shouldn't indulge in stereotyping, but we honestly did think he was going to be resistant, shall we say...

Anyway, we go in, I blurt out that we want to have a baby, he says right, who's your partner, DW says "I am". Pregnant ('scuse pun) pause. Then doc looks up and says "my daughter is a lesbian, and both she and her partner have a child each by the same gay man. I'll phone her tonight and ask her what she did."

Then followed a very pleasant consultation. Upshot - bloods being taken Monday, and we're initially going down the old DIY route - folic acid, temp taking, no alcohol   and we've got to be brave and ask a particular friend of ours if he'd mind donating a sample or two.

There is no way, at the moment, that we can have IUI on the NHS. Apparently they've been told to cut back due to lack of funding, so even straight couples would have to prove their eligibility according to quite strict guidelines. But my doc is willing to give all the help and support he can up to that point, and more than that he's open minded and doesn't judge, which is all we could ask for really.

So... having a beery blowout tomorrow night, then I'll cut out the alcohol and start monitoring my temp and periods and trying to eat better and exercise more, etc etc. 

Wish us luck!

Will update periodically if there's any news


----------



## HotChickies (Sep 19, 2009)

Pleased to hear you had such a positive experience at your doctors, and I hope things go well for you both....so best of luck.     

xx


----------



## schnozzles (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank-you!

Was so impressed that the doc rang me on my moby at 9.40 last night. Bless him, he was telling me stuff I already knew but the fact that he cares is incredibly reassuring. 

So... where's the best place to get the kit? Should I just order the one from PinkParents? It's got everything in... or should I go make a pharmacist nervous by buying a thermometer and fertility chart and asking for a 5mm syringe and a couple of sample jars?


----------



## HotChickies (Sep 19, 2009)

We're not going DIY...we are at the London Womens Clinic in Darlington. Just had our first IUI yesterday...so we are on our 2ww (2 week wait) before doing our test.

My girlfriend had been tracking her temp and LH surge using a Boots fertility monitor, and some ovulation test kits bought off the internet. The monitor was reduced from about £40 to £10. I only bought it about 5 weeks ago, so they may still have them on special offer. But I suppose if you can get a complete package on line, then it saves shopping around....but obviously it would be more fun to ask a pharmacist!!

xx


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats great!!! My doctor hates me lol. I went to her last week and told her we're TTC using a donor, and she said she can't do anything to help us until we've been trying for 2 years and to 'relax and it'll just happen' HOW will it JUST HAPPEN if we only have one try a month with the donor and it takes such meticulous planning every month? She made me so mad!

Aaaanyways... you can buy whole kits of syringes and pots from *http://www.co-parentmatch.com/shop.php*

Tho its expensive if you need alot, I got 25 specimen pots on ebay for £8.75 including P&P - *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150338493138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT*

And get my syringes off there too, there's different sizes, we found the 2ml ones hold the 'whole sample' instead of having it in the 5ml one as there seemed alot of waste on the inside, it's less than £2 including P&P for 10, just double how many you want - *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2ml-Syringes-Sterile-Pack-of-10-CHEAPEST-ON-EBAY_W0QQitemZ120469552300QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Medical_Supplies_Disposables_ET?hash=item1c0c8b7cac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14*

Also, Preseed is a handy thing to have, its quite expensive tho, we use Zestica Fertility lubricant which does the same job - £9.95 plus free P&P and had 50 applications - *http://www.babymad.com/*

We also got our BBT thermometer from there - *http://www.babymad.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26*

Also you might wana inveest in OPKs (ovulation predicter kits) to tell when you're ovulating. I have these ones and they get good strong lines - 50 on Ebay - You just tell them in the 'note to seller' that you want 50 OPKs, or you can mix and match OPKs with pregnancy tests - *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-OVULATION-PREGNANCY-FERTILITY-TEST-TESTS-FP-chart_W0QQitemZ150336218610QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item2300bca5f2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14*

And you might wana join* http://www.fertilityfriend.com/* to chart your temps etc!!

Hope that helped  If you need anything else let me know, lol. Get stocked up on your folic acid!!!

/links


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry to butt in.

If you go to Boots you can buy fertility kits (not disposable) will cost £100 you also need the urine sticks. I used them for a while, quite expensive 2 start with but well worth it for what ur after.  Good luck x x


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to hear you have found a nice doctor. Good Luck with everything

Isa x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

What a lovely story schnozzles. Good luck with everything & keep us posted!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

You are really lucky to find a doctor who really wants to help there isnt many out there, Good Luck.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Hun

Glad your Dr was so helpful.

We're also about to start our 1st IUI but tried 1 attempt of DIY using preseed and monitoring using clear blue fertility monitor but we got a BFN.

We got our DIY kit free with our sample (we used fertility 1st) 

If you want to try preseed PM me and i'll post it our to you as i've got loads left and new dispensers to put it in etc.

Em x


----------



## schnozzles (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Started on Pregnacare last week, stopped drinking on Friday, had blood tests and bought thermometer today   My elbow is sore 

Going to spend a couple of months monitoring my periods and trying to eat better - thankfully I'm not that bad to start with but deffo need more fruit & veg.

We'll probably ask our prospective donor in Nov - want to make sure I'm viable first! No point asking for sperm if there aren't any eggs left... 

Not thinking of contingency plans yet, don't want to stress too much. One step at a time for the moment, and thinking positively.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma great news that your Dr is helpful and supportive, the other thing that you could do whilst waiting and monitoring is get your donor checked out healthwise, if he goes to the GUM clinic they will do a full sexual health screen- my KD and I did this, also I would recommend he has a semen analysis, as we tried for months before going to the clinic and the  discovering he had a low sperm count as 30-40% of men do.

We also used a 5 or 10 ml syringe - and then when I look at my KD's lab reports he produces about 4 mls each ejaculate a 2 ml syringe might not always be enough and if you think of the 'length' of the male anatomy!!  - you can get the sterile pot from the GP's nurse as they give them out for pts to being back stool and urine (they are taller and thinner so not as good) for the insems.  Also you can get graph charts on the internet for temp plotting.  We also did it 3 days in a row when I detech a LH surge on the clearblue sticks.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## schnozzles (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion  

Unfortunately we haven't asked the guy we've got in mind yet.   The current plan is for me to spend a couple/3 months monitoring my cycles, getting an idea of when I ovulate etc, and also to make sure I get more veg down me etc, then later this year when we have more of an idea of what shape I'm in, we'll ask him - and at that point we'll probably discuss health screening etc, if he says yes. If he says no, we'll have a rethink but I'll carry on monitoring etc as the more I do it, the better prepared we'll be !!


----------



## schnozzles (Sep 15, 2009)

Doc rang last night - bless him - to tell me that my bloods are all clear. hurrah!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Great news


----------



## schnozzles (Sep 15, 2009)




----------

